# Aligning a mini mill's column



## zoltan (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a X2 mini mill and am working on getting everything squared up. I've already squared the head to the column, but I'm having problems squaring the column to the table. The issue is the column is tilted slightly forward, so my Y axis is off about .0075" across the table. When I put a .0015" shim between the column mount and base it tilts the column back, and then I'm off about .0075" across the table in the other direction. 

So I'm at a bit of loss what to do now. I was thinking of maybe putting .0015" shim at the front of the column mount and a .002" shim at the back to average it out, but them I'm afraid the joint between the column and base isn't going to be very rigid (relatively).

Thoughts?


----------



## Woodster (Feb 14, 2013)

See this thread - http://www.homemodelenginemachinist...ill-column-flex-column-y-axis-alignment-5401/


----------

